# Help Identifying Schwinn Chrome Frame Made in Japan



## kodyind (Oct 28, 2016)

Can anyone tell me what model Schwinn road bikes were made in japan and were all chrome, it have no decals just a round head badge sorry I don't have a photo


----------



## rhenning (Oct 28, 2016)

Only 2 fully chromed Japanese (Panasonic) built bikes  Super LeTour 12.2 and Voyager 11.8.  Basically the ame bike.  The Voyage is a bit newer and bit lighter because of different components.  Roger


----------

